
Intel 4004 microprocessor oral history panel (2007) - dosshell
http://www.computerhistory.org/collections/catalog/102658187
======
dboreham
Like most history, things get simplified and written from the perspective of
the victorious over time. If Intel wasn't a vast corporation today we would be
reading about some other late-60's LSI project as the genesis of the modern
era, I'm sure.

For example these guys :
[http://www.xnumber.com/xnumber/microprocessor_history.htm](http://www.xnumber.com/xnumber/microprocessor_history.htm)
Interesting to read in the CHM article that Hal Feeney had worked at GI in LA.
He also talks about military uses of MOS in the 60's.

Or this guy :
[http://firstmicroprocessor.com/documents/ap1-26-97.pdf](http://firstmicroprocessor.com/documents/ap1-26-97.pdf)

~~~
jacquesm
These are not general purpose CPUs as far as I can detect, they were never
sold individually for other applications.

Such dedicated devices were exactly what made the 4004 so special, it was used
for calculators but could _also_ be used in other ways because it was a true
general purpose CPU.

------
SirFatty
I recommend the youtube channel for the Computer History Museum.. they post at
least one interview/Oral history every week or so.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHDr4RtxwA1KqKGwxgdK4Vg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHDr4RtxwA1KqKGwxgdK4Vg)

~~~
platetone
subscribed, thanks for the tip! love this kind of stuff.

------
AcerbicZero
The first time I heard of the Computer history museum was when I was looking
for a new credit union, and one of the ways to get a membership was to sign up
for the CHM. Even though I don't use that credit union anymore, I keep
renewing my yearly Computer History membership because they really are
preserving parts of history that might otherwise just be lost.

------
leoc
On the 8008:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20080814215757/http://www.comput...](https://web.archive.org/web/20080814215757/http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=printArticleBasic&articleId=9111341)

------
syncsynchalt
Incredible article. The slow realization of what they've created as they start
implementing internal projects with this "limited use" microprocessor, it
reminds me very much of articles about the creation of LISP.

